# MI Reserve Crossleveling?



## BravoOne (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wondering if crossleveling has slowed down due to the situation in Iraq? Most of my old battle buddies that are still serving in the reserves are not being crossleveled and I was just wondering why not. I heard talk that someone on high decided to stop crossleveling Soldiers but I do know that it does happen. Captain said that BN has enough volunteers so that guys arent being ordered to go. With Iraq winding down and A'stan getting more attention do you guys think crossleveling will be big again for OEF?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2008)

What do you mean by crossleveling-  taking troops from one organization and putting them in another?  Having people serve in jobs outside of their MOSs?


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes... Taking a Reservist from a unit and sending them over to Iraq with another reserve unit or AD unit. Still doing his MOS just plugged in with some other unit. I remember not too long ago some General said they would not be taking individuals from their units and sending them over with other units in an effort to keep units together but crossleveling was still happening. That was a while ago so I was just wondering what others experience was.


----------



## CAL (Nov 2, 2008)

It's still happening.  A friend of mine who just went over was cross leveled.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 2, 2008)

The unit I am in will never deploy as a whole element. We are always sent onesies and twosies... that's just the way we roll. :)


----------



## RetPara (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought cross-leveling\attachment what ever you want to call it was pretty much the rule of thumb for ANY MI unit deployment.


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 3, 2008)

Right after 9/11 hit Reserve MI BNs were being called up and guys were MOBing with the people they had been drilling with. Then for a long time one, two or three guys would get plucked from their Reserve unit and sent to xyz MI BN who were already in Iraq. After that was going on for a while there was some sort of Official Statement to come out that the Higher ups were going to "avoid" crossleveling and call up the unit instead of crossleveling. I havent heard as much about cross leveling lately and the word I get is that when the feelers go out there are enough volunteers to where they are not involuntarily taking Soldiers from their units. I was just trying to find out if that is whats happening elsewhere as well or are the units going to OIF already locked in and have what they need?


----------



## car (Nov 3, 2008)

Even though I'm an MI guy, this isn't an MI story. But we just MOB'd 29 folks (from various states) for a year. Most of them were involuntary. But now I've got a little more strength in my "geek" battalion. :)


----------



## Scotth (Nov 4, 2008)

My Neice is deploying soon with her unit in the NG.  Someone from the east coast took a transfer into there unit so they could deploy with her unit from the Midwest.  How common is it today I don't know but it does happen.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2008)

Scotth said:


> My Neice is deploying soon with her unit in the NG.  Someone from the east coast took a transfer into there unit so they could deploy with her unit from the Midwest.  How common is it today I don't know but it does happen.



Quite a few Guard units in general are doing this because they don't have the manning to be at 100% so they take IMA soldiers or those that just want to deploy.


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 4, 2008)

The kind of situation CAR mentioned is what makes thoughts of volunteering come into mind. I think it's better to be somewhere of your choosing then sent to Kansas or somewhere like that.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

BravoOne said:


> The kind of situation CAR mentioned is what makes thoughts of volunteering come into mind. I think it's better to be somewhere of your choosing then sent to Kansas or somewhere like that.



I put my name on the NG volunteer roster 6 mos ago.  When someone finally tried to grab me my unit/state denied the request.  "SM will mobilize with Home Unit" was the characterization given.

Shit, if the SGM needed a worthless clerk I'd happily go.  Hell I'd be the best "Rock Painter" I could be.


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah... NG is a totally different thing. I know they are keeping units together and when they are taking individuals they are taking them from on NG unit to another. They are funny about their system.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2008)

A state won't give up a soldier to another unit because it takes away from the state's manning for that period. Given the manning issues in some units I'm not surprised. The Guard is very territorial....


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

BravoOne said:


> Yeah... NG is a totally different thing. I know they are keeping units together and when they are taking individuals they are taking them from on NG unit to another. They are funny about their system.



Honestly I dont have the insight to say either way ;).

I know a bunch of guys who MOB'd with different units hell some got to be guards I believe from the 143rd. FA.  

I think it was simply because the HHD I am at is having strength and retention problems.  Or were at that time.  

But we have a reserve base here  Camp Parks where lotsa folks haven't been.  My guess is, I just dont really understand the system.

Is it easier to volunteer in USAR?

Edit: Please Disregard Clarification was given below. :)





Freefalling said:


> A state won't give up a soldier to another unit because it takes away from the state's manning for that period. Given the manning issues in some units I'm not surprised. The Guard is very territorial....



There's the answer :)  So my next question would be is how does one transfer to USAR?  

I imagine you'd have to somehow get a gaining Unit, then transfer to IRR first?  Is USAR more flexible?


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it easier to volunteer in USAR?

Yes. When you are Reserve your Chain of Command makes the calls to the right people at the unit you are looking to MOB with, gets all your paperwork together for the tour then most Importantly signs off on you doing the tour.

So my next question would be is how does one transfer to USAR? 

There is a form for the transfer like everything else. I know of people who were released from the NG to the Reserves. However to do so would mean you would have to have a really understanding CO. From the little you have said about your unit I don't see them releasing you and that is the key to getting over to the Reserves. 

The convo could essentially go like this...

You: Sir, I'd like to transfer to the Reserves.

Captain: Why would you want to do that Soldier?

You: Well Sir, I would like to deploy with xyz and I heard it would be easier to do as a Reservist.

Captain: Dont worry you'll get your turn with us... Anything else I can help you with Soldier? (waits ONE nanosecond) Ok then if that's all DISMISSED!

and there will be nothing at all you can do about it. Of course if you were to move outside of a 50 mile radius of the unit or had some other valid reason then it would be a lot easier to accomplish.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAO....

Our CDR is a good guy, but hell our BDE is deploying and grabbing all the Sr. NCO's and mid level O's.  

I asked he said "No you're deploying with us".

Damn fine call on your point :)


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 14, 2008)

EverSoLost said:


> LMAO....
> 
> Our CDR is a good guy, but hell our BDE is deploying and grabbing all the Sr. NCO's and mid level O's.
> 
> ...


Just to follow up on this.  Looks like I'll be going with BDE regardless :)


----------

